# 1g pico at three months



## StUk_In_AfRiKa (Jan 30, 2005)

That's such a cute little tank. Very peaceful looking


----------



## Curare (Sep 15, 2004)

OH MY GOD!

that's awesome!

I can't beleive how good that looks, and it's a 1g!

I take it the ramshorns and shrimp do most of your algae removal?


----------



## Blinky (Feb 13, 2005)

Wow, thanks for the rave review! Honestly, I don't think there's much algae, period. I did some reading about hard green spot algae on Anubias leaves (a constant problem in my 65g), and someone swore the key to prevention was high phosphates. Easy to do in a pico, so I thought I'd try it. PO4 levels in this tank are rarely below 2ppm, sometimes as high as 3ppm, and the only algae I've ever seen is a little 'dust' on the walls. That's been gone the last six weeks or so. Once things were balanced, I took note of the feeding, maintenance and fert regime I'd been following and vowed never to stray from it. I hope the tank stays this clean, if it looks like this at 1 year I'll consider it a success


----------



## capricorn77 (May 6, 2005)

Blinky,
Beautiful tank! Somehow, the way you have it set up, doesn't look like it's 1 gallon. 

I wanted to ask what kind of HOB filter you have. Is it one of those small filters like this one (Azoo Palm Filter)? 

Thanks for sharing your tank with us!


----------



## Blinky (Feb 13, 2005)

Hiya, thanks for the compliment 
It's very close to that filter, it's a RedSea nano filter, rated for 1-3g. I use two of the sponge inserts, no floss or carbon, and it does a beautiful job.


----------



## capricorn77 (May 6, 2005)

Duh! I'm such an idiot. 
You even mentioned it in your signature, that you use a Red Sea nano filter. 
Sorry about that.


----------



## amber2461 (Sep 26, 2004)

It's gorgeous, thanks for sharing and posting the pictures. Keep up the good work. roud:


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Blinky!

I remember that first pic! I went off and got a cube just like it, then hadda tear it down for moving. NOW I want to go plant it again! Yours is SO inspiring! Nice work!

Figgy


----------



## Blinky (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks Amber 
Hey Figgy, sorry to hear you had to tear your cube down, hope you get it going again. I've got a bunch of tanks, but the cube has a special place in my heart. I find it very peaceful to watch the shrimp hang around in their moss, picking at bits of things I can't even see, and the snails crack me up - they turn themselves upsidedown, ride the surface tension, and feed on the protein layer at the top of the water! I found an albino pond snail (light shell, white mantle, very funky looking) in one of my other tanks, he now resides in the cube, one more neat thing to watch in my teeny underwater world


----------

